# Time off after surgery



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I had an appointment today with my surgeon. We scheduled the date in May to go ahead with the surgery and I could not be more excited.

My question is...

When I asked him how long after surgery I would need to be off work, his reply was, "At least one week, but I prefer you take two weeks".

After reading on this board for months I have heard numerous people talking about how they felt great after a couple days. I work as an executive assistant (not terribly physical) and want to know how people feel who have actually had the surgery.

How long did you take off? How long would you reccomend?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

khop said:


> I had an appointment today with my surgeon. We scheduled the date in May to go ahead with the surgery and I could not be more excited.
> 
> My question is...
> 
> ...


Take the full two weeks off and take it easy and let your body heal.

You will have both good and bad days as your body adjusts and re~calibrates itself.

If you can get a doctor to give you a note for 2 weeks take it, read a book, just take it easy and meet the new you, you will notice a difference immediately.arty0006:


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a hairdresser. I had my surgery on Wed. and was pretty sure I could have worked on Friday. Instead I took a week off and was back at work the following Wed. Worked the whole day and Thursday and Friday too. Piece of cake... HOWEVER, I don't think I'm the norm. If you can take two weeks, by all means take them. I felt WONDERFUL two days after the surgery, but they had to remove my thyroid in the 'hyper' state as the meds messed with my liver. You can always go back in earlier if you feel up to it, right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> I had an appointment today with my surgeon. We scheduled the date in May to go ahead with the surgery and I could not be more excited.
> 
> My question is...
> 
> ...


To be honest, I don't think the surgery will be as bad as the after-effects of the anesthetic. Thyroid body's just don't process well.

So, I say take the 2 weeks and pamper yourself.


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. My job is fairly new and in this economy I want to make sure I don't take too much time off. I might take a full week off then work 1/2 days the following week.

It sounds like I will be ok to do that. I am pretty healthy and active...so hopefully that is a good option for me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> Thanks for all the input. My job is fairly new and in this economy I want to make sure I don't take too much time off. I might take a full week off then work 1/2 days the following week.
> 
> It sounds like I will be ok to do that. I am pretty healthy and active...so hopefully that is a good option for me!


You are right about protecting your job.


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

The surgeon also told me I have to be completely euthyroid for the anesthesia to work. Therefore I am on huge doses of tapizole. Thus far I haven't been too responsive to tapizole...

Does anyone have experience with not being completely euthyroid for surgery? I am hoping if I come close they will still go ahead with the surgery.
My surgeon does at least 4 thyroidectomys a week...so I feel like he knows what he is talking about, I am just nervious my won't comply with being 100% euthyroid.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I have never heard of that... I don't know if your hypo or hyper but I was hyper - about 2 times higher than I was supposed to be but I couldn't take the meds because they were messing with my liver. I had no complications. I fell right to sleep and woke up okay. Had a problem with my eyes being dilated for several days after the surgery and my body was swollen and full of fluid (and somewhat yellow) for a couple days too but I think the former was from a patch I left on too long (for nausea) and the latter was probably my low liver function.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> The surgeon also told me I have to be completely euthyroid for the anesthesia to work. Therefore I am on huge doses of tapizole. Thus far I haven't been too responsive to tapizole...
> 
> Does anyone have experience with not being completely euthyroid for surgery? I am hoping if I come close they will still go ahead with the surgery.
> My surgeon does at least 4 thyroidectomys a week...so I feel like he knows what he is talking about, I am just nervious my won't comply with being 100% euthyroid.


I have never heard of that either. What I do know is that this is to prevent you from dumping thyroxine during surgery and after. That would speed up your heart a lot and they wish to wisely avoid that.

•Some causes that rapidly increase the thyroid hormone levels include the following:
◦Surgery, thyroidal or nonthyroidal :winking0001:
◦Radioiodine therapy
◦Withdrawal of antithyroid drug therapy
◦Vigorous thyroid palpation
◦Iodinated contrast dye
◦Thyroid hormone ingestion

You can read all about thyrotoxicosis here. We often refer to it as "dumping." The Tapazole will prevent this.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/850924-overview


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

khop said:


> The surgeon also told me I have to be completely euthyroid for the anesthesia to work. Therefore I am on huge doses of tapizole. Thus far I haven't been too responsive to tapizole...
> 
> Does anyone have experience with not being completely euthyroid for surgery? I am hoping if I come close they will still go ahead with the surgery.
> My surgeon does at least 4 thyroidectomys a week...so I feel like he knows what he is talking about, I am just nervious my won't comply with being 100% euthyroid.


Not true - they like you to be as close to euthyroid as you can but many people have had thyroid surgeries hyper. It's best to be euthyroid though.

If your surgery is not until May you have plenty of time to bring your levels in range.

How much Tapazole are you taking and are you splitting doses during the day?

What are your current lab results?

Has your surgeon mentioned prescribing SSKI drops the week previous to your surgery date? These help reduce the vascularity of the thyroid and make it easier to remove.


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I am on 100mg of Tapizole a day (80 in am 20 in pm) as well as 100mg of Atenolol (50 am and 10 pm).

I will go get my bloodwork done next week so I will have new #s to look at. I am hoping I will see a change, as my body has been pretty resistant to drugs up to this point.

I am hoping what you said is true, that they will get me into a range they feel is safe and continue with the surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> I am on 100mg of Tapizole a day (80 in am 20 in pm) as well as 100mg of Atenolol (50 am and 10 pm).
> 
> I will go get my bloodwork done next week so I will have new #s to look at. I am hoping I will see a change, as my body has been pretty resistant to drugs up to this point.
> 
> I am hoping what you said is true, that they will get me into a range they feel is safe and continue with the surgery.


They will and you will. What Lvlkn has suggested is true. It is often referred to as Lugol's solution.

That's a lot of Tap; I hope they are checking your liver enzymes periodically?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting! I hadn't heard of that either. Good information, tho! I took nearly 2 weeks off and it was nice. I could have gone back sooner, but I'm glad I took off. I'm a nurse, tho, and needed to be sure I had full motion in my neck and could stand and work for long periods. Just don't push yourself too much.


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

They are checking my Liver every time I do bloodwork (every 4-5 weeks). And yes, it is a lot of Tapizole...

I am waiting to see when my surgery is scheduled. My surgeon does them Tues and Thurs...basing on what everyone says I am hearing that by day 3 people feel pretty well. I am hoping that is the case and I can be working (from home) by Monday...but we will see. I have talked to my boss and will just be playing it by ear.

Thanks for all of the encouragement. I will post results after bloodwork next week!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

khop said:


> I am on 100mg of Tapizole a day (80 in am 20 in pm) as well as 100mg of Atenolol (50 am and 10 pm).
> 
> I will go get my bloodwork done next week so I will have new #s to look at. I am hoping I will see a change, as my body has been pretty resistant to drugs up to this point.
> 
> I am hoping what you said is true, that they will get me into a range they feel is safe and continue with the surgery.


OH MY!

How often are they checking you? This dose has got to beating up your liver function.

Do you have a set of current lab results?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm definitely keeping you in my thoughts! This has got to be hard on you. Please know we are all here for you!! Keep us informed!!


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys...just an update. Surgery scheduled for May 4th....I am excited and nervious!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> Hey guys...just an update. Surgery scheduled for May 4th....I am excited and nervious!


Oh, wow!! Awesome news! I am excited for you also!! Are you going to be placed on Lugol's solution or is the ATD keeping things under control for you as far as thyroxine dumping is concerned?

Thank you for letting us know! We will be your support team via cyberspace!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonderful! Thanks for the update!


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure what the process is. I have a phone appointment with my Endo on Wed and I have preop call on the 27th. I have to go off my Tapizole a week prior to surgery date and not sure if they are putting me on something else.

Have only spoken to the person who does the booking thus far. Will keep everyone updated. Not looking forward to the weeks leading to...or the night that has to be spent in the hospital


----------

